# Who here hunts via ***? (Donkey)



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

These could be standard asses and/or mammoth asses.

I have done some research and some hunters like standard asses as pack burros and saddled mammoth donkeys for riding. 

Like the Amish, I don't believe in mules as God never fashioned these animals and horses can be serious trouble for unseasoned equestrians in the boonies when going after deer or elk. 

The versatile, gentle and cool-headed *** seems about the most perfect pack or trail-riding animal for the American wilderness as God ever made. I've been told asses forage much better in the wilderness than horses and can lead well in the string. 

I am a hunter but my arthritis inhibits my walking all day long with rifle in hand. The *** seems a much better choice to me now than a horse which I had considered earlier on. A pair of these seem like the perfect animals to hunt my quarry and to carry it and my person back to the camp or trailer again.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay I get the feeling you just like typing the word ***. I have packed many a mule and horse without any trouble. The one, ONE, time I used a burro it spooked at something that nothing else saw, and it took us all day to find her. If you don't want to use a mule or horse, just remember a burro can't pack very much. for that matter, you could always try a llama!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe God didn't originally create the mule but he gave mankind the smarts to do it. Okay, there's my defense of the critter.
Good luck in your search. Some beautiful country in your state.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

6gun Kid said:


> Okay I get the feeling you just like typing the word ***. I have packed many a mule and horse without any trouble. The one, ONE, time I used a burro it spooked at something that nothing else saw, and it took us all day to find her. If you don't want to use a mule or horse, just remember a burro can't pack very much. for that matter, you could always try a llama!!


Well, sir, the term '***' is in the Holy Bible many a time. 

I am sure a pack burro could carry a mule or whitetail doe gutted out quite well. I have no desire to hunt larger animals. Then there are the larger asinine animals as the mammoth donkey which might be more capacious for a grown man who rides with saddle than a standard donkey.

if Jesus can ride one to Jerusalem, I think I can ride one hunting.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

jonbailey said:


> horses can be serious trouble for unseasoned equestrians in the boonies when going after deer or elk.


Donkeys can be just as much issue. A friend has two of similar breeding and training and one is calm and steady and the other is a temperamental spook.

Do you have any previous experience with horses or donkeys? Have you done any packing or hunting with an experienced guide?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i've seen plenty of amish mules

my farrier said a mule & a horse require different people, he has come across a few mules he enjoys but generally they are a different beast 


for hunting I would either get used to a mule, find a draft cross pony so it's easier to get on/off, or if you just need a pack animal goats/lamas are gaining some popularity for ease/expense of care


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I went back and reread this from beginning to end, my wife tells me I can be insensitive and blunt (not her words, hers were a little more umm...blue). While I stand by what I said, I am curious where you got the idea about the Amish and mules, the biggest mule sellers around are Amish!


----------

